# Skateparks open to bikes in SF Bay Area



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

I hear most parks are closed to bikes out there.

Which ones are legal? Which ones can you usually ride without getting hassled?

thanks!
-r


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

680/4/580:

Benicia x-park is legal for bikes. I'm not sure about the time or rules. Not to be confused w/ the old park south-west of 780 which is a JOKE. This one is North-East in the Community Park.

Livermore has bmx park @ sunken gardens. It's less than a year old. From the pics and vid i've seen, it's just a converted parking lot

All others below are a gray-area.

Martinez is also bike friendly from what I hear. It looks similar to Pleasanton.

Concord is right next to the police station, but in the 3-4 times I've been there, it's been OK. However it gets crowded. Lines aren't that great.

Antioch has really good lines. In summer there's a rent-a-cop enforcing rules.

Brentwood is gated and boards only. They do have comps, tho. I thought that was pretty cool.

San Ramon is too small to ride. Go west on to the BMX track.

Pleasanton is wide and has good lines for air. I went on a weekday and everyone was chill. It's right next to the hockey rink. Some good vid on YouTube.

Dublin is also good. No shade. I went there the same day as Pleasanton around 4 pm. Might as well hit up the Bike Park in Pleasanton.

Moraga is small but fun. Not too many hardcore riders. Mostly groms and moms. Fun bowl. I've heard of people getting ticketed frequently since the police don't have much to do in that city. ; p

Walnut Creek is much like Moraga, but no flow. A lot of back-n-forth. Not recommended unless you're in the area and have time to kill. The bowl is cool, tho.

-ebRich


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

East Bay Rich said:


> Pleasanton is wide and has good lines for air. I went on a weekday and everyone was chill. It's right next to the hockey rink. Some good vid on YouTube.


I went there a few times its a great park, there are probly more bmxers there then skaters and I was the only mtb.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

How about Pacifica, Palo Alto and other peninsula parks?

Alameda, Berkeley?

Thanks tons dudes.

-rob


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

The Berkeley park is closed.

Alameda falls under the gray area (since there's nobody to enforce the 'No Bikes' rule), but every time I've gone, I've gotten a bike-friendly vibe.


----------



## iPoosk (Oct 18, 2008)

Fairfield skatepark allows bikes but I've only skated it, its super fun if you're into tranny.

Oh and Santa Cruz just converted a skatepark ("fun spot") to bikes only, I haven't been there though.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's the list of my personal favorites 
Palo alto - YES greer it's a fun old school park and a good place to learn your lines , for a LONG long time this was the only bike friendly skatepark in the bay area !

Martinez = huge bowls and a really badly placed box jump in the center .

Berkley = jump the fence and ride , early morning on Sundays are the best! On and dont crash in the standing water .

Fairfield = Ride at own risk , this park can be shady/sketchy at times but very fun !
The jump line between the tow parks is my personal favorite !

-------Sacramento parks ---------------
Rush park- great local park , smoke a blunt with da homies 

Natomas = great park really fun good lines with a stupid huge bowl at one end 

Power INN = HUGE massive sprawling park , full pipe , 6-7 different bowls and not too much of a bust after dark or early in the morning .

Cameron park = just down the road from P-ville , it's smaller but fun and bike friendly!

Placerville = Open on Saturdays only !

------------ other bay area and cali parks worth mentioning -------

Livermore = Cement and woods ramps , totally NOT A BUST !
Great park with tons of talented locals !

Santa-Cruz "funspot" only ridden this place one time , very fun and the locals have a good vibe , if they know you or you can bust out .

Folsom= dirt bike park your not getting into the skatepark :-(

Benicia - they just build a new MASSIVE park , looks like it's worth checking out .

Marin - technically a "bust" on a bike but on nights with full moon or a nice sunny summer night this place can be ridden ! Just not during the day :-(


----------

